# Vaping & Oral Health (Could this be true?)



## Juan_G (12/6/19)

Good morning fellow forum friends!

I was sent the follow link via Facebook and would like to get your thoughts on this. 

Is it true? Is it rubbish? 

https://www.perioimplantadvisory.co...P4P6KfGN3A6K7WquiYSOZn_QFixL60JXwSX51e3NHcvks

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Good morning fellow forum friends!
> 
> I was sent the follow link via Facebook and would like to get your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...



Hi @Juan_G 
Thanks for sharing this. Quite interesting.

I have read this article. I have to say that it seems quite reasonable. All the things they say about PG, VG and nicotine seem correct. They also cite references to other research. I haven’t gone to look at those.

It seems they are saying that while vaping may be a good thing to get people off the stinkies it’s not good for oral health. The crux is toward the end of the article where they say non Smokers should not start vaping from an oral health point of view. I do share this view and I believe that non smokers should not take up vaping unless they would have otherwise started smoking.

I believe it’s better for ones health to not vape or smoke.

But I believe vaping is way less harmful than smoking. And I think that applies to all health aspects.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)

My teeth and mouth feel and look way better since I started Vaping. So I, personally will accept the trade off. Although not ideal for oral health, I would say that Smoking is much much more detrimental to Oral health.

One thing I did pick up though from the article is that they use two VERY dated studies for their toxicology references:

(4) In addition, PG is a hygroscopic product, which means water molecules in saliva and oral tissue will bond to the PG molecules, leading to tissue desiccation. (5) The result of this is xerostomia, or "dry mouth," which has been shown to lead to an increase in cavities, gum disease, and other oral health issues.

4. Ruddick JA. Toxicology, metabolism, and biochemistry of 1,2-propanediol. _Toxicol Appl Pharmacol_. 1972;21(1):102-111.

5. American Medical Association. AMA Department of Drugs. _AMA Drug Evaluations_. 3rd ed. Littleton, MA: PSG Publishing Co., Inc.; 1977:656.

one from 1972 and one from 1977, I think I would have taken more to the article had it used more current studies and not mainly studies focused on Vaping among Minors. Although it can definitely hold some truths, I personally feel this is more slanted towards a fear mongering and bad publicity article that we see so regularly these days.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My teeth and mouth feel and look way better since I started Vaping. So I, personally will accept the trade off. Although not ideal for oral health, I would say that Smoking is much much more detrimental to Oral health.
> 
> One thing I did pick up though from the article is that they use two VERY dated studies for their toxicology references:
> 
> ...



Agreed @Dela Rey Steyn and well explained and pointed out
I do think it’s slanted a bit toward fearmongering regarding vaping and oral health
But I still think it’s better for oral health not to vape at all

The key issue for me about all these sorts of things is as you say to compare vaping to smoking.
Of course breathing fresh air is going to be better than vaping (from all health angles) but for many smokers who struggle to quit, vaping I believe offers a great way of harm reduction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Dela Rey Steyn and well explained and pointed out
> I do think it’s slanted a bit toward fearmongering regarding vaping and oral health
> But I still think it’s better for oral health not to vape at all
> 
> ...



Definitely @Silver ,

in an ideal world we would all be non-smoking, non-drinking healthy eaters with enough exercise and sleep. But that is unfortunately not the case. So it becomes a "game" of Trade-offs, you need to choose what is the healthier or lesser of the multiple "evils". I've made my peace personally with Vaping, I would choose it over smoking any day. I know myself and my personal mental limitations, if I wasn't vaping I would still be smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/19)

Ah nonsense, last checkup with my oral hygienist ended up with her saying she’s very happy with how things have improved and when she discovers I vape, she said it better to vape than smoke. 

Even the dentists said the same thing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/19)

I find it strange that they cite the Royal College of Physicians website in their reference section, and yet they fail to mention their finding that vaping is +- 95 % safer than smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I find it strange that they cite the Royal College of Physicians website in their reference section, and yet they fail to mention their finding that vaping is +- 95 % safer than smoking.



and also their findings that among the UK youth, Vaping is not increasing and/or leading to teen smoking

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)

But as the old adage goes: If you want somebody to believe a *BIG* lie, add a little truth.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/19)

Cherry picking at its finest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/6/19)

Studies like these should be done with controlled participants. Does not help you say one patient tjis one that. Did they brush their teeth the same amount? Eat the same things. Its like doing a study on vaping and oral health in Capetown compared to Gauteng. One area's teeth is allready missing. Stormers jhou lekka ding

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius (12/6/19)

This lost all credibility when I got to this statement "represents a significant and increasing proportion of tobacco consumption" 

Anyway I have the all clear from both my GP and Dentist, as both are impressed with the state of my mouth and Throat. 
Plus I don't smell like a bowl of shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/6/19)

Yes I also lost interest when I read this part, "represents a significant and increasing proportion of tobacco consumption"
And yes we shouldn't be vaping or smoking or inhaling polluted air or drinking tap water with metal in it but we do.

They are REALLY going out of their way to give vaping a bad reputation. I feel and SMELL so much better since I quit smoking and
would much rather be vaping. Just realized I was 5 months off the stinkies on Monday, my goodness!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro (12/6/19)

I haven't bothered reading this. But I chatted to a dentist about vaping. He didn't know what PG or VG would do. But he did stress the negative effects that nicotine has on gum / oral health. Explaining that due to the constriction caused by nicotine, it can hide underlying gum disease for a very long time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/19)

Ja I lost interest after reading the first paragraph. Not worth reading the rest if they’re going to spew bull dust.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/6/19)

All of these articles and certain medical studies are the main reason I choose to vape single coil atty’s at lower wattage, MTL being my preference and I don’t chain vape. 

My thought process was that when vaping was first invented with the aim of giving smokers an alternative and quitting aid the vape hardware wasn’t very powerful and did not produce a lot of heat or vapour. Fast forward to today’s vape scene and one quickly realizes that the original design and intended use was lost along the line. 200w plus mods, dual coil atty’s and much higher temperatures and massive clouds doesn’t to me seem like a very safe way of vaping.

Like with anything in life, practice modderation because excess and going overboard may well lead to problems sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

My oral hygienist is totally against vaping - she even took a step backwards when I told her that I vape. When I asked her why she's against it she said she doesn't even want to talk about it. Enough said.


----------



## Spyro (12/6/19)

I've met a dentist in training that vapes  gave him some juice actually!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> and also their findings that among the UK youth, Vaping is not increasing and/or leading to teen smoking



I'm actually happy teens are vaping. Because if they weren't, they would be smoking, drinking or worse...drugs for sure.

We all did it in the school bathrooms, after school or at a house parties. It is in a teenager's nature to rebel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (12/6/19)

In my last few years of smoking I lost 2 teeth due to them being brittle. Since I started vaping I can feel my teeth are stronger and the black stains are slowly disappearing. 

I believe coffee and soft drinks do by far more damage than vaping could ever do. But thats just my amateur opinion.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

